# K9 Natural (NZ) vs. ZiwiPeak (NZ)



## AussieLass

Ladies, who has used both K9 Natural (Freeze Dried and Frozen Raw made in New Zealand) and ZiwiPeak, and is able to say if and why ZiwiPeak is superior based on experience.

It seems that K9 is virtually the same ingredients, COSTS ABOUT HALF (500g makes up 2k on rehydration) ......

K9 Natural | Best Raw Dog Food for Healthy Dogs

Your thoughts and comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brodysmom

There are significant differences between these 2 choices. If you can't decide between them, you could always use both in a rotation. 

I've never used k9Natural, but it appears to be a raw frozen diet, not an air dried diet. So it has to be kept frozen or refrigerated, where ZP does not. ZP has vitamins/minerals added to it while k9naturals does not.

k9natural contains fruits and vegetables. They have also chosen to add in blood to their formulas. Here's the ingredients on their lamb formula:
Ingredients / Composition:

Lamb meat, lamb bone, lamb blood, lamb green tripe, lamb liver, broccoli, cauliflower, carrot, spinach (chard), cabbage, apple, pear, lamb hearts, lamb kidneys, eggs, green lipped mussel and garlic.
Guaranteed Analysis (Frozen values):
Minimum Crude Protein 11.3% Minimum Crude Fat 21% Maximum Crude Fiber 0.7% Maximum Moisture 61%

Here's the lamb formula ingredients on ZiwiPeak -

Lamb - Meat	57%
Lamb - Liver, Lung, Tripe, Heart and Kidney	34%
Green-lipped Mussel	3%
Lecithin, Chicory Inulin, Kelp, Parsley, naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols.	

Vitamins: Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride	
Minerals: Iron amino acid complex, Copper amino acid complex, Manganese amino acid complex, Zinc amino acid complex, Selenium Yeast, Potassium Bicarbonate, Calcium Carbonate


----------



## AussieLass

Thanks Tracy - I should've been more specific and said it was their freeze dried range I'm looking at trying - 500g mixed with water makes up 2kg.

Cheers Di


----------



## Brodysmom

My personal preference is not to add in fruits and veggies, but I know many people use them and think they are beneficial. You could certainly try it and see what you think and how your dogs do on it.


----------



## OzChi

I might give it a try too since the elusive and expensive nature of ZP here makes it such a pain!!! Here we are trying to do the right thing and feed our dogs the best possible food and they make it so hard!

I think they have it at my ZP stockist so when I need to re-order (which will be ages because I had to buy 5kg of ZP because it was the only bag in stock).


----------



## OzChi

Just googled and there's 2 places within a 10 min drive of me that stock this. There are like 20 stockists in Vic as opposed to one for ZP. I will grab some over the weekend and give it a go. Even if I just end up alternating this with ZP it will cut down my cost and I won't have weeks of waiting for stock to arrive which disrupts my little guys routine.


----------

